# Palit 660 ti zu verkaufen



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (7. November 2014)

Hi,

ich möchte meine Palit 660 ti verkaufen, Karte befindet sich derzeit noch in meinem PC, kann also bestätigen, dass sie funktioniert. ^^ Die Karte ist Palit typisch ab Werk übertaktet und läuft rund ohne zu heiß zu werden oder laut zu sein.
Leider kann ich nicht mehr mit der Originalverpackung dienen.

Preis 150€  VB

Bei Interesse PM an mich


----------

